# Florid Fisherman ll pictures from the 39 hour 5/11/18 trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida Fisherman ll Tuesday 39 hour trip returned home early Thursday morning with a mountain of fish.

Will the Friday overnight trip do the same? Let's take a look!
First the great rope toss. Will's record now stands at 2 misses and 1 hit. Will this be hit #2?
Oh No! Another miss:

The night bite is strong. Now that's a real trophy Blackfin tuna:

Wow! Those huge smiles are for real:

Next up the elusive, hard to fool, hard to catch, Mangrove snapper:



And the best part of Mangrove snapper fishing is...

Saturday morning: The Master shows us how:

Nice kings:



As usual, no matter how hard we try, It's next to impossible to get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper:

All are properly vented and released, released to fight again. June 1 begins 51 days of pay-back time:

June also begins 'pay-pack' time for Gag grouper. Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, leads by example:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Jon, before joining the Florida Fisherman crew, was a biologist for the FWC. Jon is a dedicated, conservation minded, expert:


Red grouper are always welcome:


Even the porgies are huge out here. Bet you did not know this... Porgy is the common name in the US for any fish which belongs to the family Sparidae. Regardless of what you call them Porgyies are plentiful, fun to catch, and very good eating:

Not to be left out. The wrecking-machine that will put strong young men on their knees, the fighting Amberjack:

What a trip, what an adventure. Until next week when we do it all over again, let's go home:

Back at the dock. Talk about a monster Porgy:

"Will the Friday overnight trip do the same" ?
You be the judge:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Next up, Extreme Deep Drop Fishing.
Join Captain Mark Hubbard, Captain Bryon, Will, and Tammy Thursday, May 17, as we pass the 100 fathom mark in search of, among many other, Snowy grouper:

Yellowedge grouper:


The 39 & 44 hour trips are fantastic. But just wait until you experience:

I went on the Tuesday trip, but not the Friday trip. Thanks to Mr. John Martin, the Florida's fishing coach, for taking such excellent pictures, and Captain Dylan Hubbard for forwarding them to me. We all love our great sport and take pride in sharing what the Sunshine State has to offer. I will have both my still & video cameras ready to record all the action, ready to record fish not seen in shallower waters.

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report as always


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! What an honor sharing our Florida with our North Florida friends.


----------

